# Cyst



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

So today I noticed a small bump on Lola's upper leg. I brought her to the vet and was told it was a cyst but that is was too small to drain. She's only 9months so I was surprised she had one. Have any of your Havs had or currently have cysts? Does this mean she may be more prone to future skin problems? Lola wasn't seen by her usual vet so I didn't really feel informed enough, basically in and out of the appointment but still charged a pretty penny! 

I also wanted to know if any of you use a bug repellant for your dogs. I'm basically looking for a bug spray that humans use but safe for dogs. She is on heartgurard and frontline but I'm worried about the mosquitos at night when her and I travel to Florida in a few weeks. I'm also looking for an all natural shampoo and conditioner. I don't love the shampoo/conditioner I'm using now and I'm wondering if maybe I should use something more gentle for her. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

Chewy (just turned 5) spent last fall and winter growing a cyst on her back. It would scab over and not really heal, but it never seemed to bother her. After getting is drained 3 times - the vet removed it earlier this month. We did get it lab tested and it was only a cyst.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack had a cyst on his head from a scratch from next door neighbor dog, the cyst was within itself and it could be removed easily by Vet. Then, they told me to keep it clean...I did not do such a good job cuz I was afraid I was going to hurt Jack. Took Jack back after a week, they cleaned the incision area and they removed the scab that formed.

After that, it was good. They took a lot of hair off that took forever to grow back. I am glad I had it removed.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig just got a yucky cyst removed from his back a few weeks ago. I've been spraying colloidal silver on it and it has healed very nicely.
I use Halo cloud nine essential oil dip on them and I really like it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is almost 7 yrs old.
In April he had a bump on the head and it turned out to be a tick (dog).
A week ago I noticed another bump so I assumed it was a tick. 
The vet said it was not a tick, but still small enough to not be able to do a biopsy.
So we are now "watching" it.
(Actually said by vet: "I don't know what it is".)


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Gabby had a cyst - it was small and never bothered her so we left it. The vet told me if it ever changed, bled etc to bring her back. 8 months later it started to bled (she was scratching it and broke the skin) . She never bothered it before but all if the sudden started scratching. The next day it was infected and she started antibiotics. After they were finished I had it removed because the cyst had gotten bigger. So glad I had it removed! She had a very big incision (to ensure they got it all) and within 2 months you'd never know she had it (she's in a puppy cut so hair grew quickly). No issues since.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

gelbergirl said:


> Henry is almost 7 yrs old.
> In April he had a bump on the head and it turned out to be a tick (dog).
> A week ago I noticed another bump so I assumed it was a tick.
> The vet said it was not a tick, but still small enough to not be able to do a biopsy.
> ...


I was told to watch it too. The vet I saw also didn't seem absolutely convinced that it is a cyst too...let me know how Henry is doing!


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack had a cyst on his head from a scratch from next door neighbor dog, the cyst was within itself and it could be removed easily by Vet. Then, they told me to keep it clean...I did not do such a good job cuz I was afraid I was going to hurt Jack. Took Jack back after a week, they cleaned the incision area and they removed the scab that formed.
> 
> After that, it was good. They took a lot of hair off that took forever to grow back. I am glad I had it removed.


Hmm this is interesting, I'm wondering if Lola got the cyst from our cat. She is in love with our older cat and the two of them play a lot! Maybe she got the cyst from playing too rough with him, similar to Jack and his neighbor dog. I'm going to watch Lola's cyst, as I was told to do. I'd really like to get it removed though but was told it is too small. Hopefully if they do remove it they won't take off a ton of fur! Her leg fur still hasn't completely grown back evenly from when she had the IV from being spayed! I'm glad Jack's cyst was removed and has healed well


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Gabs said:


> Gabby had a cyst - it was small and never bothered her so we left it. The vet told me if it ever changed, bled etc to bring her back. 8 months later it started to bled (she was scratching it and broke the skin) . She never bothered it before but all if the sudden started scratching. The next day it was infected and she started antibiotics. After they were finished I had it removed because the cyst had gotten bigger. So glad I had it removed! She had a very big incision (to ensure they got it all) and within 2 months you'd never know she had it (she's in a puppy cut so hair grew quickly). No issues since.


Yikes! Poor Gabby! Lola isn't bothered by her cyst but the moment she starts scratching or fussing with it, I'm bringing her right over to the vet. I try to avoid it as much as possible (except for taking a peek at it) whenever I pat or brush her there, definitely don't want any infections. I'm glad Gabby was able to have it removed and there isn't a trace of it left.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Pixiesmom said:


> Mig just got a yucky cyst removed from his back a few weeks ago. I've been spraying colloidal silver on it and it has healed very nicely.
> I use Halo cloud nine essential oil dip on them and I really like it.


Thanks for the recommendation, I'll have to look into that! I'm glad Mig is all better and the products you put on helped him


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

goiter6 said:


> Chewy (just turned 5) spent last fall and winter growing a cyst on her back. It would scab over and not really heal, but it never seemed to bother her. After getting is drained 3 times - the vet removed it earlier this month. We did get it lab tested and it was only a cyst.


Poor Chewy, drained three times!? Luckily it was only a cyst and was removed altogether!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Lola :) said:


> Yikes! Poor Gabby! Lola isn't bothered by her cyst but the moment she starts scratching or fussing with it, I'm bringing her right over to the vet. I try to avoid it as much as possible (except for taking a peek at it) whenever I pat or brush her there, definitely don't want any infections. I'm glad Gabby was able to have it removed and there isn't a trace of it left.


thank you! it was amazing at how quickly it got infected. It was actually infected before it showed any visible signs, so if your baby ever starts to scratch, lick etc at it, then it's worth having the vet take a look (that's why Gabby was scratching it all of the sudden).


----------

